# Box Joint Jig to Table Saw - Exact Screw - simple, accurate and effective jig



## Maquinas madeira (May 15, 2014)

Box Joint Jig to Table Saw - Exact Screw - simple, accurate and effective jig.
Finger joint jig to table saw with precision advanced screw.
Each turn advance exactly 3mm (0.12 inch).
The blade has 4mm (0.16 inch) thickness.
We can do fingers with 4mm, 5mm, 6mm, 7mm, etc with thirds back screw andvanceds.
You can see the construction in the following vídeo:
http://youtu.be/5HUxD1Rm6Vg


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to WWT! Nice job on the jig and the video!


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

Really nice build video. I built a similar one last year and really like how the screw advance design can make for some interesting joints.









Just by using a 1/4" dado blade one can make any size box joint in 1/16" increments. Here is a pic of one I made that incorporated 4 different sizes in one box.


----------

